# Awesome quotes from video games



## Akira (Dec 23, 2013)

Ever since gaming started, whether it be a console or the PC, there has been some beautiful and epic dialogue written. It could be in sound bubble, dialogue choices, or just plain old game Tags. I didn't add best to the title, because really, it's just a matter of relevance.

*{NOTE: There might be some spoiler quotes. Not full-blown lines, but just the best one-liners}*

So, here are some of my favorite ones:

“Thank you Mario! But our Princess is in another castle!” -Super Mario Bros.

“This is your fault. I'm going to kill you. And all the cake is gone. You don't even care, do you?” -Portal

"Finish him!!" -Mortal Kombat

"War. War never changes." -Fallout 3

“Requiescat in pace.” -Assassin’s Creed II

"Nothing is True, Everything is Permitted." -The Creed of the Assassins

"You were almost a Jill sandwich!" -Resident Evil

"We impose order on the chaos of organic evolution. You exist because we allow it, and you will end because we demand it."- Sovereign, Mass Effect

"Hey! Everyone! This store discriminates against the poor!" - John Shepard,ME2

"You wish to finish this war with your honor intact? Stand among the ashes of a trillion dead souls and ask the ghosts if honor matters... The silence will be your answer." -Javik, ME 3

"These people, Adam, they're like ghosts. Always in the shadows, always hiding behind lies and proxy soldiers. I need you to find them. They cannot stop us. They cannot stop the future." -David Sarif, DE:HR

“It’s not the end of the world…but you can see it from here.”- Eliza Cassan, DE:HR

"I never asked for this. If you wanna make enemies, try to change something." and "Sometimes, the more power you think you have, the more quickly it slips from your hands.(Tracer Tong later quotes this to JC Denton)" -Adam Jensen

"I am Andrew Ryan, and I'm here to ask you a question. Is a man not entitled to the sweat of his brow? 'No!' says the man in Washington, 'It belongs to the poor.' 'No!' says the man in the Vatican, 'It belongs to God.' 'No!' says the man in Moscow, 'It belongs to everyone.' I rejected those answers; instead, I chose something different. I chose the impossible. I chose... Rapture, a city where the artist would not fear the censor, where the scientist would not be bound by petty morality, Where the great would not be constrained by the small! And with the sweat of your brow, Rapture can become your city as well." -Andrew Ryan, Bioshock(one of the reasons why the game is sooo epic. AR's every line is awesome.)

"Booker, are you afraid of God?" "No, but I'm afraid of you." -Bioshock Infinite

" I used to be an adventurer like you. Then I took an arrow in the knee." / "Let me guess. Someone stole your sweet roll?"/ "Sweet mother, sweet mother, send your child unto me, for the sins of the unworthy must be baptized in blood and fear."/ (and basically everything Sheogorath says ) -The Elder Scrolls:Skyrim

"To kill for yourself is murder. To kill for the government is heroic. To kill for entertainment is harmless." -Spec Ops

"Now we can fight as warriors, hand to hand. It is the basis of all combat. Only a fool trusts his life to a weapon" -Gray Fox, MGS(and a ton of others)

"I am lightning. The rain transformed." - Raiden

"Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is doing the exact... same ****ing thing... over and over again expecting... **** to change... That. Is. Crazy. The first time somebody told me that, I dunno, I thought they were bullshitting me, so, I shot him." -Vaas, Far Cry3(most chilling monologue in the game)

And now, the 2 games which got me into jotting down awesome quotes whenever I hear them:
1.)*Devil May Cry*(the original, not the shitty reboot)
Lady: Are you crying?
Dante: It's only the rain.
Lady: The rain already stopped.
Dante: Devils never cry.
Lady: I see... but maybe, there is a place somewhere in this World where Devils may cry.
Dante:Maybe. -Devil May Cry 3 

{
"You may look like my mother but you're nowhere close to her. You have no soul. You have the face, but you'll never have her fire!" 

"My mother risked her life for me... and now you too... I should have saved you. I should have been the one to fill your dark soul with light!" 

"Well, this is my kind of rain. No wonder the sky looked funny today."

"If you're asking for a date, forget it. 'Cause I make it a point not to go out with women who shoot me in the head!" ~Dante~

"First I whip it out! Then I thrust it! With great force! Every angle...! It penetrates! Until...! With great strength...! I... ram it in! In the end... We are all satisfied... And you are set free...!" 
}-All Dante

"Jackpot!" -Dante and Vergil

2.)*Max Payne*(This series rests on Bullet Time and Quotes. Seriously, buy and play every single game of the trilogy. You won't be dissapointed. Yeah, even MP1, with the constipated face and amateur BT. Infact, MP1 has the best quotes )

"There was no glory in this. I hadn't asked for this crap. Trouble had come to me, in big dark swarms. The good and the just, they were like gold dust in this city. I had no illusions. I was not one of them. I was no hero. Just me and the gun, and the crook. My options had decreased to a singular course."

"Valkyre had been meant to be a white-winged maiden that would lift you to a warriors' heaven, but it had turned out to be a one-way demon ride to hell. The devil was in the drug. I knew, I had met him."   

"And now I was going to kill her. The queen of the underworld who had tried to lift herself a bit closer to heaven with her drug money." 

“I don't know about angels, but it's fear that gives men wings.” 

"I had a dream of my wife. She was dead. But it was all right."

“There was a blind spot in my head, a bullet-shaped hole where the answers should be. Call it denial. I wanted to dig inside my skull and scrape out the pain.”

“’The things that I want’, by Max Payne. A smoke. A whiskey. For the sun to shine. I want to sleep to forget. To change the past. My wife and baby girl back. Unlimited ammo and a license to kill. Right then, more than anything, I wanted her.”

“The past is a gaping hole. You try to run from it, but the more you run, the deeper, more terrible it grows behind you, its edges yawning at your heels. Your only chance is to turn around and face it. But it's like looking down into the grave of your love, or kissing the mouth of a gun, a bullet trembling in its dark nest, ready to blow your head off.”

“I might have laughed, if I had remembered how.”

"The past is a puzzle, like a broken mirror. As you piece it together, you cut yourself, your image keeps shifting. And you change with it. It could destroy you, drive you mad. It could set you free."

"Painkillers and scotch...what could possibly go wrong?"

"Sao Paulo is like Baghdad with G-strings."

And a TON of others. Again, if you haven't played it yet, go get some piece of the action.

So, what quotes do you like and why?(It's alright if you can't quote 'em word for word. I have a separate document listing all my favorites. Just have fun!!)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

From Call of Duty :



"When the pin is pulled,Mr Grenade is not our friend"

"Friendly Fire,isn't."


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Dec 23, 2013)

wow, you remembered a lot. 

I can think of only these now. may not  be exact though.

"I am British you muppet"  -  Crysis Warhead


GTA IV , while Niko is driving he often says something like   "Only in America blind people are allowed to drive"


----------



## rakesh_ic (Dec 23, 2013)

" Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is doing the exact... same ****ing thing... over and over again expecting... **** to change... That. Is. Crazy. The first time somebody told me that, I dunno, I thought they were bullshitting me, so, I shot him. The thing is... He was right. And then I started seeing, everywhere I looked, everywhere I looked all these ****ing pricks, everywhere I looked, doing the exact same ****ing thing... over and over and over and over again thinking 'this time is gonna be different' no, no, no please... This time is gonna be different, I'm sorry, I don't like... The way... 

you are looking at me... Okay, Do you have a ****ing problem in your head, do you think I am bullshitting you, do you think I am lying? **** you! Okay? **** you!... It's okay, man. I'm gonna chill, hermano. I'm gonna chill... The thing is... Alright, the thing is I killed you once already... and it's not like I am ****ing crazy. It's okay... It's like water under the bridge. Did I ever tell you the definition... of insanity? "


Can anyone guess who says this ???


----------



## abhidev (Dec 23, 2013)

^ *Vaas from Far cry 3*


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 23, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> " Did I ever tell you what the definition of insanity is? Insanity is doing the exact... same ****ing thing... over and over again expecting... **** to change... That. Is. Crazy. The first time somebody told me that, I dunno, I thought they were bullshitting me, so, I shot him. The thing is... He was right. And then I started seeing, everywhere I looked, everywhere I looked all these ****ing pricks, everywhere I looked, doing the exact same ****ing thing... over and over and over and over again thinking 'this time is gonna be different' no, no, no please... This time is gonna be different, I'm sorry, I don't like... The way...
> 
> you are looking at me... Okay, Do you have a ****ing problem in your head, do you think I am bullshitting you, do you think I am lying? **** you! Okay? **** you!... It's okay, man. I'm gonna chill, hermano. I'm gonna chill... The thing is... Alright, the thing is I killed you once already... and it's not like I am ****ing crazy. It's okay... It's like water under the bridge. Did I ever tell you the definition... of insanity? "
> 
> ...



Vaas of fc3


----------



## Akira (Dec 23, 2013)

Gen.Libeb said:


> wow, you remembered a lot.
> 
> I can think of only these now. may not  be exact though.
> 
> ...



Yeah, though GTA 4 got boring after a while, Niko was the best protaganist in the series yet(I haven't played GTA5 properly). Funny as hell.

"I am calm. He tried to kill us. He screwed your girlfriend. What do you expect? I give him a massage?" and "And all you care about is money, and gambling it away on the internet. Oh! Isn't America great? I get to sit in front of a computer and play Mr. Rich Man and get into debt with crooks."


----------



## Faun (Dec 23, 2013)

Recker


----------



## Flash (Dec 23, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/161333-my-favourite-movie-game-quotes.html


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 23, 2013)

Did I ever tell you the definition of insanity?


----------



## Akira (Dec 23, 2013)

In War, Victory. In Peace, Vigilance. In Death, Sacrifice. -Dragon Age Tag

The Calling Trailer:


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 23, 2013)

Trevor to Franklins Aunt-"hello there beautiful,go buy something nice" *hands over money*
F. Aunt- *counts money* "this is 7 $"
Trevor-"I said something nice not expensive"
xD



and everything wade says


----------



## sam_738844 (Dec 23, 2013)

"Part of growing up is accepting the inevitability of death. The inevitability, Mr. Miller, of death." --Solomon

“Rise and shine, Mr. Freeman. Rise … and … shine.” --1/2life


"Medivh: The sands of time have run out, son of Durotan. The cries of war echo upon the winds. The remnants of the past scar the land, which is besieged once again by conflict. Heroes arise to challenge fate, and lead their brethren to battle. As mortal armies rush blindly towards their doom, the Burning Shadow comes to consume us all. You must rally the Horde and lead your people to their destiny! Seek me out..."

Medivh says this to Thrall ( known as disruptor in dota2  **** name given to one of the most incredibly powerful orc leader in the history of warcraft, shame on valve ) when he first instills the idea and gives birth to the story which lead to the legendary game series of all time.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome Thread. nice quotes to remember. 


*I am the architect of my own destruction.* - POP WW


----------



## Akira (Dec 26, 2013)

Bruce Wayne: Trust me. I'll take out those assassins before they even know I'm there.
Alfred Pennyworth: It's not just that. If some curious child looks out to see who's pattering across their rooftop, they'll expect Santa Claus, not a black-clad, bat-creature.
Bruce Wayne: I don't patter.

No, not 'may be'. I am. When the mugger or the thief stop to think twice, that is fear. That is what I am. That is why they hired assassins - because I am the reason the criminals breathe easier when the sun rises. So no, Alfred, I am NOT in over my head. Tonight will not be my end. But it will be theirs. ~Bruce Wayne, Batman:Arkham Origins


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 26, 2013)

MP3: During that baseball court level, Max gets shot on his left hand.

He says, "I had just lost my second favorite drinking hand".

lol


----------



## gameranand (Dec 26, 2013)

When a man is faced with his own death, he finds the impossible less of a barrier. - POP Prince

Prince: Scary guy this alchemist then?
Elika: He can make the corruption act for him, he shapes it, makes it become what he wishes
Prince: There was a potter I knew like that… oh the things she could do with her hands


[Prince jumps off the tower and Elika saves him]
Elika: You idiot.
Prince: I knew you'd catch me.
Elika: What if I was unconscious?
Prince: ...I didn't think of that.


Prince: Your turn to tell me something.
Elika: You've still not said where you got the gold.
Prince: I found it.
Elika: You found it... You're a thief!
Prince: I'm an adventurer.
Elika: You're a thief!
Prince: I reclaim abandoned property.
...
Prince: I was a few days from here. I'd heard rumours of a tomb. A little bit of digging, a small amout of hiding and... Forget one donkey. I could've loaded twenty, thirty... If those guards hadn't turned up. Still, I got away with enough to keep life pleasurable for a few more years.
Elika: You robbed the dead?!
Prince: It's a lot easier than robbing the living...
...
Prince: [to himself]Why am I being punished? Sure, I took a little gold, but the owner had been dead for three hundred years. It's not like he was going to do anything with it.



Awesome conversations between Prince and Elika in POP 2008.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 26, 2013)

everything Duke Nukem, they make great battlecries as well

some sfw ones 

Life is like a box of ammo
Who wants some?
I could do this all day
Death before Disco
Im an equal opportunity ass-kicker
Confucius say... DIE!!
Damn... I hate Disco


----------



## logout20 (Dec 31, 2013)

The Protagonist: "Where the hell!?"
The Protagonist: "For ****'s sake!"
Shaundi: "I'm not gonna lie: for a minute I didn't think you'd make it in time."
The Protagonist: "That makes two of us. You think I— What the hell is that?"
Shaundi: "What is what?"
The Protagonist: "I think that plane is heading straight for us. So, uh, don't freak out."
Shaundi: "Whaddya mean, don't freak out? Do you have a plan?"
The Protagonist: "If I time it right, I can shoot out the window, land in the plane, kill Phillipe, and fly out the back."
Shaundi: "You mean "we", right?"
The Protagonist: "Back in a pinch, love."
Shaundi: "Wait, wh— *******!"
The Protagonist: "Steady... steady now..."






The Protagonist: "You visit clubs like this often?"
Pierce: "I look like I go to one of those clubs?"
The Protagonist: "The way you and Shaundi are always at it, I could see her—"
Pierce: "Stop talking."
The Protagonist: "Too shy to ask? If you ever are wanting to try it, I would be happy—"
Pierce: "Shut up."
The Protagonist: "How are we to be finding this guy?"
Pierce: "Shake people down. Someone's gotta know where they're keeping our boy."
The Protagonist: "Tell me where to find Zimos, or I will beat the **** out of you."
Patron #1: "OH YES!"
The Protagonist: "Don't **** around with me old m— Wait, what?"





The Protagonist: "Smack his ass, Pierce. Make him go faster."
Pierce: "I don't think it works that way..."



Kinzie: "The Zin are surrounding us. We need to do something."
Shaundi: "We're heading out. Boss, grab a gun."
Protagonist: "I'm on it. We're gonna show Zinyak what the Saints are made of."
Shaundi: "The Zin just came out of nowhere! It's insane."
Kinzie: "I've warned you people for years but you're always, "Oh, Kinzie, that's crazy.""
Josh Birk: "You're GOING down, Zinyak."
Shaundi: "Kinzie, no offense, but you do say a lot of crazy ****."
Josh Birk: "YOU'RE going down, Zinyak."
Josh Birk: "You're going DOWN, Zinyak."
Kinzie: "JOSH. Will you please shut up?"
Josh Birk: "Quiet! I am getting into character."



CID: "By the way, Matt, I finished retrieving your data from the satellite backup like you asked."
Matt Miller: "Oh. Good."
CID: "I took the liberty of partitioning one of the drives on The Ship and putting the data there for easy retrieval."
Matt Miller: "You did what!?"
CID: "I also informed Kinzie that I sequestered 1.4 terabytes of onboard storage for the task and asked that she check the data for infection and completeness."
Matt Miller: "You told Kinzie?"
CID: "Yes, Ms. Kensington made it very clear to me that she should be informed of anything related to the ship."
Matt Miller: "You told Kinzie!"
CID: "You sound distressed, I would not worry. There is nothing to be embarrassed about, I imagine Ms. Kensington has already seen herself naked."
Matt Miller: "****."





CID: "Are you sure you do not want to go out with me sometime, Kinzie?"
Kinzie: "Yeah, I'm sure."
CID: "It is just that I have been alone for so long and you and I have so much in common."
Kinzie: "CID, I've been doing this hacking thing for a long time, I can smell bullshit even through a monotone computery voice like yours."
CID: "Well damn."


Shaundi: "How you holding up, Keith? Things getting too crazy for you?"
Keith David: "Hehehe. I'm fine, Shaundi."
Shaundi: "I don't mean any disrespect. I mean, the Boss and I come from violent worlds, fighting in the streets is kinda what we do. You are an actor, a statesman."
Keith David: "Did I ever tell you about the time I choked a man to death with my bare hands?"
Shaundi: "Are you serious?"
Keith David: "I can still feel his pulse, beating against the palms of my hand, getting slower and softer, until nothing."
Shaundi: "Holy ****! What did he do to you?"
Keith David: "He used to be my agent."


Julius: "Any idea if you're alive in Zinyak's ship somewhere? Or if you died on Earth?"
Roddy Piper: "No, honestly, I haven't thought about it. You?"
Julius: "Me? Oh, I died a long time ago. The President shot me back in Stilwater."
Roddy Piper: "A-ahm. Then, how are you here?"
Julius: "How are you here?"
Roddy Piper: "Needed the money."


Kinzie: "You know, first I thought that Nyte Blayde was a media trick trying to obfuscate the reality of our vampire problem."
Josh: "Yeah, I don't think that was a..."
Kinzie: "Then I realized that it was just a shitty vampire show."
Josh: "That's a relief."
Kinzie: "Of course, then, by the time I realized that, I realized that I really liked it. It kind of spoke to me."
Josh: "That's... that's great."
Kinzie: "And that's when I realized it was because it fell perfectly into the 31 Theory."
Josh: "Wh-wha...?"
Kinzie: "The 31 Theory. "Anything important is always connected to a 31". Nyte Blayde Season 3; best season, aired in January, had thirteen episodes."
Josh: "I have... no idea what you're... talking about."
Kinzie: "You are a good actor."


Zimos: "Hey big man, I have a question."
Oleg: "What?"
Zimos: "I know a lot of lonely ladies who would love a chance to spend the night with a man of your talent."
Oleg: "I'm not one of your whores, old man."
Zimos: "No, you're a civil servant giving poor widows a chance to feel what it's like to be with a real man for the first time in their cold lives."
Oleg: "Hmmm, I will consider."


----------



## gameranand (Dec 31, 2013)

^^ SR3 or SR4 ??


----------



## Akira (Dec 31, 2013)

logout20 said:


> CID: "By the way, Matt, I finished retrieving your data from the satellite backup like you asked."
> Matt Miller: "Oh. Good."
> CID: "I took the liberty of partitioning one of the drives on The Ship and putting the data there for easy retrieval."
> Matt Miller: "You did what!?"
> ...



SR4. LOL, CID was one hell of a character.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 31, 2013)

What is better - to be born good, or to overcome your evil nature through great effort?"
-Paarthurnax


----------



## logout20 (Dec 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ SR3 or SR4 ??



both....................


----------



## iittopper (Dec 31, 2013)

"I never asked for this " 
" IF you want to make enemies , try to change something" Deus ex HR


----------



## Akira (Dec 31, 2013)

iittopper said:


> "I never asked for this "
> " IF you want to make enemies , try to change something" Deus ex HR



One of my top 5 games of all time...


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 31, 2013)

Joker - If you're good at Some thing, Never Do it for Free.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like I'll play SR4 just for dialogues.


----------



## Flash (Dec 31, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Joker - If you're good at Some thing, Never Do it for Free.


Dude, this thread is for video games alone..


----------



## Desmond (Dec 31, 2013)

"In death does duty end."

- Captain Titus, Ultramarines. Warhammer 40K - Space Marine.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 31, 2013)

AREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!
- Kratos,God of War
ZEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-Kratos,God of War II
ZEEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
-Kratos,God of War III


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NpRzMuhb0nU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akira (Jan 3, 2014)

^^ That is disturbing . And hilarious.


----------



## Vincee777 (Jan 4, 2014)

Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare

SSgt. Griggs : I was starting to think that you
were gonna leave me behind.
Captain Price : That was my first thought, but
your arse had all the C4.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 4, 2014)

"History is written by the victor"
-Shepherd
"The Unseen blade is the deadliest" 
-Zed


----------



## Sarang\m/ (Jan 4, 2014)

If you were still alive, I'd still be shooting

Take my advice, stay dead.
-windrunner dota2


----------



## Flash (Jan 4, 2014)

No man is an Island, Bruce - BA:O


----------



## logout20 (Jan 4, 2014)

Teodora: What is it, my son? You want to ask me something?

Ezio: I do. Forgive me, but why is it you wear a nun's habit if you aren't one? 

Teodora laughed.

Teodora: Well whoever said I wasn't? Indeed, I am married to the Lord.

Ezio: And yet you are also a courtesan? You run a bordello.

Teodora: So? I see no contradiction. How I choose to practice my faith; what I choose to do with my body, these are my choices to make. Like many young women I was drawn to the church, but grew disillusioned by the "believers" of this city. Men hold God only as an idea in their heads, not in the depths of their hearts and bodies. Men must know how to love in order to reach salvation. My girls and I provide that to our congregation. No church would agree with me, I realized, so I created my own. It may not be traditional,*but men's hearts grow firmer in my care.*

Ezio: Among other things, I'm sure. ......


----------



## Vincee777 (Jan 4, 2014)

Vaas: Take me into your heart. Accept me as
your saviour. Nail me to the f*****g cross and
let me be REBORN! 

Vaas: The world is a diagonal... I am the
balancing point.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 2, 2014)

pay attention when i kill you! -huskar dota 2


----------



## lywyre (Feb 2, 2014)

DotA
*Sven:*
"For now."
"I'll play along."
"Very subtle."
"Heh, that may work."

*ES*
Start Running!

*Lina*
"Without delay." (really?!)

and more ...


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 2, 2014)

Your life is a burden, let me give you freedom (joke-hecarim)
i ate an optimist once, but i couldnt keep him DOWN (Zix)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2014)

The best in DOTA 2 is from Drow.
"I know that I should respect the dead, but first you have to earn it"
"Now that you are dead, I find it easy to respect you"


----------



## Desmond (Feb 2, 2014)

All the best quotes I know are from the Warhammer 40k universe.



> "We have received your offer of surrender and reject it; we did not come to receive your supplication but to enact judgement. The time to surrender has long passed. The verdict is writ by your own hands. Now is the time to die."
> 
> — Night Lords multi-channel vox-broadcast, The Pacification of Listrantia IV





> '1. Discipline leads to Victory
> 2. It is Victory in War that brings Immortality
> 3. Immortality is the Gift of Chaos
> 4. In exchange, Chaos demands Blood
> ...





> "A battle can be won with brute force, or random luck. But a war? A war is won with cunning, and waged without mercy. For the noblest of goals one must sometimes commit ignoble acts. So ask me not to justify the Raven Guard's ways. The carrion worlds in our wake should make a statement eloquent enough"
> - Corvus Corax, Primarch of the Raven Guard Legion





> "Treat them with honour, my Brothers. Not because they will bring us victory this day, but because their fate will one day be ours."





> "Every human life is a spark in the darkness. It flares for a moment, catches the eye, and is gone forever. A retinal after-image that fades and is obscured forever by newer, brighter lights."





> 'A good soldier obeys without question. A good officer commands without doubt.'
> 
> -Sergeant Lukas Bastonne, Cadian Shock Troopers





> "In the Krieg way of warfare, any battle in which their capacity to wage war and willingness to die exceeds that of the enemy's is considered a battle already won - everything else is a matter of time and attrition."


----------



## snap (Feb 2, 2014)

gameranand sigg from dragon age 

In war, Victory. In peace, Vigilance. In death, Sacrifice.


----------



## Faun (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## snap (Feb 2, 2014)

War. War never changes.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2014)

snap said:


> War. War never changes.



This and my sig are my favorite ones.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 3, 2014)

"I am the crisis"-crisis


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Feb 8, 2014)

what about Goblin Techies -"Do not run, we are your friends"
(Dota players will get the joke)


----------



## seamon (Feb 8, 2014)

"Perfection? I got that" -Draven
"I was hoping they had more reinforcements" -Pantheon
"Your legacy shall drift apart, blown into eternity like the sands of the desert" -Nasus
"Anthropomancy: divination by entrails." -Nasus
"They are privileged to die at my feet!" -Pantheon
"The rivers will run red." -Vladimir 
"Go ahead, be negative. You'll be just my type." -Vladimir
"Draven does it all... with style!" -Draven (The way he says it is really awesome)
"The story of a sword is inked in blood." -Yasuo
"Sharp blade, sharp mind." -Fiora
"I long for a worthy opponent."-Fiora
sounds awesome in French accent.

"The early bird guts the worm." -Swain
"Another opponent, another disappointment."-Swain

"Ask not the sun why she sets

Why she shrouds her light away
Or why she hides her glowing gaze
When night turns crimson gold to grey

For silent falls the guilty sun
As day to dark does turn
One simple truth she dare not speak:
Her light can only blind and burn

No mercy for the guilty
Bring down their lying sun
Blood so silver black by night
Upon their faces pale white

Cruel moon, bring the end
The dawn will never rise again" -Diana

BTW if anyone is wondering......these are from League of Legends.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 9, 2014)

> "Draven does it all... with style!" -Draven (The way he says it is really awesome)


Draven much wow


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Draven much wow



Such attitude. 
Much style.
Very awesome.


----------

